# Application cover letter



## Rubyroratus (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi, Has anyone had experience with cover letters for job applications where they state income is not overly relevant even though they have tertiary qualifications and/or work experience. 

The situation I am in is I have a masters degree however I do not have much work experience in what I studied. When I apply for jobs, it seems (as I have been told by employment agencies) I am "over qualified", and I usually don't even get shortlisted because the potential employer relates masters = high wage expectancy. I apply for work relevant to my studies and I am prepared to start at the bottom of the ladder, so to speak. 

Is there a way I can write in a cover letter that I am prepared to work for a 'graduate wage' or 'trainee wage'? I am not sure how to express this without it sounding corny. Appreciate any feedback, Thank you


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Put

As gaining more practical experience in this field is more important to me tham income I am happy to work for minimum award wages .

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Rubyroratus (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks this sounds spot on!



chicken999 said:


> Put
> 
> As gaining more practical experience in this field is more important to me tham income I am happy to work for minimum award wages .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## jasonrebello (Nov 3, 2015)

*Reply on Covering letter*

Hi Ruby,

Maybe something in the lines of:

Although my qualifications may indicate otherwise, I thrive on fresh new experiences and take pride in the fact that I am a fast and eager learner. 
The very fact that I have applied for this position is a measure of my commitment for acquiring a new skill and my educational background will only highlight my ability to learn on the job.

Hope you crack the interview!!


----------

